

Why your security should be like Shrek - ihackforfun
http://www.ihackforfun.eu/index.php?title=why-your-security-should-be

======
Piskvor
Stinks? Makes you cry? Yay, we're there all right! (sorry, couldn't resist)

~~~
ihackforfun
If we look at things realistically you are in fact correct, some companies
have good layered security but for most security stinks and most of the
measures they take are inefficient or not even working at all, this makes for
fun discussions when I work for one of these companies as a consultant :-)

